# Thread Nekromantie



## omasgroßmutter (30. August 2009)

Also Leute da ich das immer mehr bemerke wollte ich mal ne Umfrage starten... 

Ich persönlich finde es gar nicht schlimm wenn man mal nen 3 jahre alten thread wiedererweckt und sich so anschaut was die leute damals so interessiert hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso manche Leute so derbe rumzicken und den thread selber pushen obwohl sie dagegen sind... manche jedoch nehmen es gelassen und machen bei so etwas mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja sagt mal eure antworten^^

mfg omasgroßmutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (30. August 2009)

Spam gelöscht, weiterer Spam wird verwarnt.

Zum Thema Threadnekromantie:
Wenn jemand noch etwas sinnvolles und neues zu einem Thema zu fragen oder zu sagen hat darf er ihn gerne "wiederbeleben", besonders bei Sammelthreads, bei denen noch keine neuere existieren. Einen Thread wieder zu pushen nur um ihn mal wieder vorn zu sehen oder um einen Post mehr auf dem Postcounter stehen zu haben wird hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## The-Dragon (30. August 2009)

Bei deinen Antwortmöglichkeiten war leider nichts Passendes dabei...

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen zufällig über einen alten Thread gestoßen, in dem es um die unentdeckten Gebiete in der Welt ging.
Und ich habe dann eben den Thread mal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht, nach dem nun Cataclysm angekündigt wurde. Finde ich auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Also "Thread Nekromantie" betreibe ich nur, wenn ich dazu auch was zu sagen habe. Da ist mir dann nämlich das Datum des letzten Posts relativ egal. Ansonsten: Ruhet in Frieden, liebe Freds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

Passt ja irgendwie dass du diesen Thread aufmachst, nachdem du  2 3 Jahre alte Threads ausgegraben hast um 


> das war echt episch... da war nen freund von mir dabei


zu sagen. Threadnekromantie ist dann ok wenn das Problem noch nicht gelöst war und man jetzt eine Lösung dafür hat, aber auch nur wenn es ein Problem ist das nach 3 Jahren noch einen interessieren könnte. Ansonsten ist es nur unnötiges Postcountergepushe.


----------



## Redryujin (30. August 2009)

Sagen wir mal es gibt hier einen Thread (irgendein Thema) das vor 2 Jahren diskutiert wurde. In den 2 Jahren kann sich viel verändern und bevor man dann jedes mal einen Neuen Thread aufmacht benutze ich doch einfach den alten Thread.

Ganz ehrlich das stört hier niemanden.

Wenn man jetzt neu bei Buffed ist, und man stöbert etwas in den Forums herum und findet dann einen Thread wo man unbedingt auch einen Beitrag schreiben will, dann soll er das tun. Schließlich steht nirgends drin das es verboten sei in Threads einen Beitrag zu schreiben die schon älter als 2 Jahre sind. Immerhin war derjenige damals noch kein buffedmitglied.

Was stören könnte wäre,

wenn jemand zichs Thread auf einmal wiederbelebt mit irgendeinen sinnlosen push und dadurch es dann zum chaos kommt mit den aktuellen threads, das ist auch eine Art Spam.

übrigens wenn ihr mal einen thread belebt was eigentlich niemanden stört und der Nachfolgerbeitrag dann zu euch sagt "GZ jetzt haste einen Beitrag mehr auf deinen Beitragzähler", würde ich schreiben "GZ du auch Vorposter".


----------

